# Small inverter wanted to runt telly



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not too up on them so a little advice would be good, also might charge the lappy and other stuff from it if suitable.

We already have a 600w inverter, but the laptops transformer seems to be a bit noisy when charging the laptop from it, fine otherwise.

Links to better choices based on your experiences most welcome.

slim version 100w

As above but 200w

300w but mountable

Used to have this type in our first van


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have used a 150 watt inverter for a number of years. It an happily run from a 12 volt socket without overloading. It is also useful for many other small items that need charging.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look at the MHF members guide on inverters, but none of those will quieten down your laptop charging for the reason stated therein.

Worth a punt for your mains TV, though no guarantee to avoid minor audio hum.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a cheap (genuine) pure sine wave inverter ?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No ...... and why waste money on pure sine wave?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To get rid of the buzzing/clicking on my laptop charger mainly, it can't be doing it any good.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

747 said:


> No ...... and why waste money on pure sine wave?


Because if you don't you may get a hum from your TV. Plus some laptops
Won't charge on quasi. Also if you have a rechargeable shaver with contact less charger or a Braun rechargeable electric tooth brush it WILL ruin the charger. 
What ever inverter you get wire it direct to your batteries


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have used this one to power a TV without any problems:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powersource...8-7&keywords=12v+240v+inverter#productDetails

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> To get rid of the buzzing/clicking on my laptop charger mainly, it can't be doing it any good.


Why use an inverter to run your Laptop?

Get a variable voltage 12 volt in - variable DC out. It is pointless to go 12V - 240V - 20V (or whatever the laptop voltage). Maplin and others flog them with a variety of tips to suit your laptop socket.

I have one which is reliable plus it has a USB socket as well.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Oh, poor telly! The runt of the litter!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > To get rid of the buzzing/clicking on my laptop charger mainly, it can't be doing it any good.
> ...


I was going to post the same, as that is what I do.

As for telly, most work on low voltage internally, stepped down from mains 230v, so there has to be a better solution than 12v - 230v - 12v, as 747 said.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the size of the inverter surely, a small one isn't as hungry as a big one, in our first van we only had a 85a LB, and a 150w ciggy socket inverter we ran the TV and PVR off it with no problems, we ran like that for two years till I dropped it into cup off coffee, in the Laika we had a wall mounted 150w with only 85a LB too at first again with no problems.

But in this van we have the lappy with us, it's the only thing which needs a better source of electrickery, I'll look into the Maplins stuff when I get chance, but they always seem expensive in there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The units that 747 and I are talking about, which convert 12v to anything up to 21v(?) are about £20. You just select whatever voltage your laptop mains charger shows as the output it provides to the laptop.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"As for telly, most work on low voltage internally, stepped down from mains 230v, so there has to be a better solution than 12v - 230v - 12v, as 747 said. "

I had a Grundig dual voltage TV, so measured overall efficiency powering it off 12V direct or 12V via a mains inverter. Via an inverter won, which maybe counter-intuitive, but is due to the differing efficiencies of the voltage conversion circuits inside the TV. I used an inverter running over at over 50% loading, when its efficiency always exceeds 90%.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We bought a 'proper' laptop 12V power supply which will charge/run any of our Acer laptops, it was about £25 plus postage from the USA.

Same with the mobile phones, all ours have 12V chargers, no need for running an inverter, although we do have one.

TV is 12V input as well.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> "As for telly, most work on low voltage internally, stepped down from mains 230v, so there has to be a better solution than 12v - 230v - 12v, as 747 said. "
> 
> I had a Grundig dual voltage TV, so measured overall efficiency powering it off 12V direct or 12V via a mains inverter. Via an inverter won, which maybe counter-intuitive, but is due to the differing efficiencies of the voltage conversion circuits inside the TV. I used an inverter running over at over 50% loading, when its efficiency always exceeds 90%.
> 
> Dave


Dave

Good info, which surprised me, although knowing you, you have probably got a RR of an inverter which is highly efficient 

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not at all, was a £20 Maplin one at the time. As I cover in the members' guide, the problem is people buying a "future-proof" single inverter far bigger than they need for the majority of the time, and that's when the inverter efficiency drops. Also beware of stand-by quiescent current (which can be very low indeed with good electronic design) versus low-load efficiency (when using an inverted at a small percentage of its maximum load).

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Not at all, was a £20 Maplin one at the time. As I cover in the members' guide, the problem is people buying a "future-proof" single inverter far bigger than they need for the majority of the time, and that's when the inverter efficiency drops. Also beware of stand-by quiescent current (which can be very low indeed with good electronic design) versus low-load efficiency (when using an inverted at a small percentage of its maximum load).
> 
> Dave


And that little inverter is still working well Dave.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just to point out that my 150 watt inverter is a Sterling Modified sine wave model from Roadpro. I have just checked their website and they are not currently available in 12 volt, only 24 volt output.

It has been a good bit of kit so far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

hogan said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > No ...... and why waste money on pure sine wave?
> ...


Ah well that might explain why we have knackered 2 leccy tooth brushes and a rechargable shaver since we started running a 150w inverter. :roll:

I also use the laptop charger from Maplins. Seems better than the inverter (more efficient).

Kev is your TV not 12v? Im sure most of the small ones are and you just need a 12v lead.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

I too knackered 2 toothbrush chargers on a modified sine wave inverter, so have just bought a new pure sine wave one. I spent a long time searching, and decided that I might as well have one that would run the microwave if need be, so went for a 3000W one! Trouble is I have it fitted at the back of the Motorhome and now the front wheels are off the ground. lol

This was the one I got:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Converter...=100012&prg=11472&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=201212396220

Although I got one that was being auctioned and it cost less than £200 delivered, and the young ladies in the advert have their pictures on and in the handbook that came with it! Although I don't think they would be able to lift a real one.

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems that the 12v TV is much harder to find, I had to give up in the end as it's simple problem to solve, cable etc input position was most important, as was being able to play mp4 files, but that too has a fix with the sumvision jobbie which I'll get today, got the telly yesterday, I'll try it on the current inverter to see if there is any hum, and then decide what to do about the lappy charging, as I'm sure the transformer clicking isn't a good thing 

I bet the transformer is now inside the tv casing, I might just have a quick peek before fitting it to the van.


----------

